# Serversicherheit durch Sandbox / anderen Benutzer unter WinXP



## ZodiacXP (20. Dezember 2009)

Servus.

Mein WebServer (läuft auf einem seperaten PC) ist eigentlich recht gut abgesichert, jedoch würde ich ihn gern unter einem anderen Benutzer starten in WinXP.
Jedoch brauch dieser Nutzer schon wieder so viele Rechte damit der Server ordentlich läuft, dass ich ihn auch als Admin starten kann.

1. Wie macht ihr das?

Darüber hinaus habe ich mir überlegt den Server dort laufen zu lassen wo er keinem wehtun kann. Da mein Server ein relativ schwacher Laptop ist, wäre das allerdings auch mit Performanceeinbußen.

2. Kann man den Server unter VirtualPC laufen lassen? Ist es ratsam? Wie leitet man die Ports weiter?


----------

